
Yes, climate change is intensifying Australia’s fires - smacktoward
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/615000/yes-climate-change-is-intensifying-australias-fires/
======
berniepebbles
The climate is ever changing.

Is it possible it is the driest year on record for reasons outside of human
impact?

Do we understand weather patterns enough to be confident in the conclusions?

Could the driest year on record be a random event?

This author seems to be reaching a conclusion first, then finding data to
support that conclusion. Any time there is a superlative, we can conveniently
apply the climate change label to it.

How about some humility?

I try to take these in good faith, but the author’s bio descriptions and
stated employment at left leaning organizations are also reasons I approach
this with skepticism.

